# Outraged about EMPLOYMENT AGENCIES!!



## warrentuohy (Feb 4, 2015)

This POST is to all the people who have been misled or been left hanging by so called "employment agencies".
I will be discussing how these agencies waste “the unemployed” time and money and how “the unemployed” (who don’t care), stuff the agencies around which in turns impacts “the unemployed” who do care. Some of you will be able to relate to this and some won’t, and YES of course there will be the blog clown who loves to leave stupid and unrelated comments. 
For about two weeks (from posted date), I have been applying for jobs on two career portal sites, /SNIP/
I’ve applied for jobs that i have practical experience and knowledge of, and will excel in the company, but I seldom get responses.
BUT
The odd occasion when there is a response from the advertiser (employment agencies), it is either a reply email asking me to fax a (which is most of the time):

• Cover letter;

• CV;

• Photo;

• Reference letters.

OR

Asking me to join them for an interview, which I presume it is for the position I applied for. 

NOW The ironic thing about the whole situation is the 

1: upon applying for the position, I sent all my necessary documents on the application, this is including a head to shoulders Photo of myself. (I took the necessary steps ahead of the advertiser to eliminate any extra costs to myself, as im unemployed).

2: why advertise a vacancy online and then request the above mentioned requirements, when “the unemployed) whole profile and credentials are on the career site.

3: after receiving either a call or an email requesting an interview, I (unemployed) now travel to a “potential” Job interview for a position, but realise it’s “just a get know you” interview, which (the unemployed) cannot afford.

AND THEN THE LAST BUT BEST POINT OF ALL IS

4: if you were the lucky one to have any correspondence from the agency for a position, you would probably be sent to an interview at the company, where afterwards the agency promised they will give you feedback on the outcome. BUT hear nothing from them EVER!
This is after you took the intuitive to call or email them.
And then to add fuel to the fire
5: There are the commission only position available, how the F*** does somebody survive on that.

My questions are:

What happened to the old days, of when experience was the key to success?

Is it our fault that unemployment rate is so high, when you are the one who works your arse off and the other guy doesn’t pull his weight, but you lose your job as he is somehow favoured by the company?

Why do companies pursue the course to force internal slave labour upon us?

Why do they think that the “summary of Labour Act poster” is there base for creating their OWN rules and have the utter disregard for the poster and Labour Law act rights??

Why do the average working person that has years of experience get paid peanuts but some office twit who study 4 years and got a degree earns R50k + but all he does is replies to a few emails and signs documents the whole day, and leaves office by 3:30?

There is thousands of Questions we all need answering, but I would like to hear from people about this.:noidea::boxing:


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

The agencies are the worst thing that has ever happened to this country.

I got placed by one of these agencies and they were taking 50% of what i should be earning. Outrageous!

Most of them they call you and ask for documents, then what they do is they just see what you are earning and if they see that they can't profit on you, they never call you back. 

These people are scams, they are there to milk the people who have worked hard to get to where they are. You worked for 7 years to get necessary skills so that you will have better future but only for some random lazy person to wait for you at the door of your opportunity and claim to be your representative. It is just nonsense. These days I ask if the person is an agent and I just drop the call. They don't deserve your time. I think they deserve to be locked up somewhere in Taiwan and throw the keys to the dogs.


----------



## MandyLH (Feb 8, 2015)

I have applied for so many positions ( two years going now) and have not even had an interview let alone a call.... wondering if the move here was worth it.. back in SA I was living within my means... I don't get benefits and work my ass off... but still struggle to get a decent paying job...


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Warren the Employment Agencies are awful I have medical experience in the USA have a Masters degree and I was offered a job hosting at a new lounge. I also on a different occasion was offered a job as a waitress. The woman at at Employment Agencies pretty much said all my degrees were worthless and I should take her jobs.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Never give up. that is how the system works in SA. Some of them wont even know what you do, but somehow they must still evaluate you and select you as a potential candidate. Its like playing chess in the dark.


----------



## vajeera (Jan 15, 2014)

+ 100 to all of the above - These so called agencies are purely brokers with no know-how about the industry they are recruiting for !


----------

